# 8 month old male



## Apsel

Hi looking for what people think of my 8 month old male.


----------



## DukeTxDad

What a BEAUTIFUL girl!!!
Love her stacks!


----------



## CeCe

I really like the looks of him. He has a great mask and a nice, proportioned body. Are you planning on showing him?


----------



## Apsel

He's entered in a few shows, and we have done a few fun matches. I get so many mixed opinions, like show him now in puppy,,, or put him away a few years. To show for me isn't about the win as much as having fun and him doing his best. So thought I would get outside opinions on him.


----------



## Falkosmom

He is beautiful! But no expert here.


----------



## istie

He looks like an 8mo pup mind you he is holding it together pretty well
I would get him out there so he can get the experience in the ring he needs

good luck


----------



## robk

Nice looking dog! How tall is he?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

VERY NICE, and I would show him now, you can never get to much experience in the ring..


----------



## lorihd

im not an expert, but i know a handsome boy when i see one


----------



## Castlemaid

Wow, looks great! I like his solid-looking head and good pasterns. He just gives off an air of power and confidence. Looks more mature than 8 months old.


----------



## NancyJ

Handsome pup for sure


----------



## lhczth

High withers, good topline with a slightly steep croup that should be longer. I would like to also see a smoother transition from the loin into the croup. Very good angulation in front though his upper arm should be longer. VERY angulated in the rear (too much for my tastes). This leads to a lack of balance in his gaiting. Very good pasterns though I would like to see a tighter foot. Good color and he looks to be sufficiently masculine.


----------



## PaddyD

Interesting that the first poster said beautiful girl.
He is a beautiful dog.
8 months is a transition age. Not a great age to critique.
He is a little leggy and would seem a little square if not stacked.
The head could be more masculine.
Nice coloring and nice dark face.
Could use more bone. Not much angulation up front.
Still a beautiful dog. Will probably look a lot different in a year.
I am guessing ASL. (like mine)


----------



## Apsel

Thank you so much for taking time for comments, all very appreciated. Thought I would add a video of one of his first fun matches.


----------



## Apsel

Someone even made a ad for him I love it.


----------



## msvette2u

lhczth said:


> High withers, good topline with a slightly steep croup that should be longer. I would like to also see a smoother transition from the loin into the croup. Very good angulation in front though his upper arm should be longer. VERY angulated in the rear (too much for my tastes). This leads to a lack of balance in his gaiting. Very good pasterns though I would like to see a tighter foot. Good color and he looks to be sufficiently masculine.


I always look forward to your critiques! 
Should there be more "tuck" behind the ribs? Or is that just weight and not a physical thing? Or is it because he's a boy?


----------



## Apsel

Apsel's new ad at 9 months


----------



## Apsel

*Show Results *

BPIG Kaleef Minuteman Aldercrest takes BOB over specials under MR Don Wallace and BOW/BOS/BPIG under MR Edgar Bajona !!


----------



## Apsel

*Apsel at 13 months*

Here is what the judge had to say about him at 12 months,,, Breeder Judge Maureen Charlton - " Nice Total package, beautiful head piece, lovely crop, nice temperament and suspension , overall nice boy! "


----------



## trudy

Apsel looks so much more grown now, congrats on his wins, I think its difficult to critique pups as they are changing so much. At least that is why I hope not many are looking at Storm's critique. Have you entered him at any big shows or just the smaller ones/?? WE have only entered 2 specialties just for some training, We are waiting for him to grow up then he'll be out, probably not til 2 or so, at least that is my guess..but things change, he is mine, the breeder's and my daughter's so change can happen. Will you be coming to the National specialty in Kitchener On in Sept?? I will be there to watch, not to enter, would love to meet if you go


----------



## selzer

congratulations! Reserve Male is really good.


----------



## Apsel

*re Trudy*

Trudy so far have just done shows in Nova Scotia and New Brunswick. Last show he was up against 14 other gsd's. As for Nationals he really needs to mature a bit more, who knows maybe next year. I didn't expect him to get his Can Ch in 2 shows,,, so soon it will be off to the obedience ring for us for awhile. He is entered in a couple more conformation shows this summer, then I want to get some obedience or rally titles.


----------



## trudy

but if he was reserve in his futurity I am sure that means he can go to Nationals for his futurity..you may want to check on that I am not sure but I think that is right..yeah we are hoping to do rally and maybe agility


----------



## Apsel

*new moving picture,,,*

Thought i would post a new moving photo 12 months old,,, so far only have the proof on it,,, and his newest ad 13 months,,


----------



## Apsel

*re Trudy*

I did ask around and I guess he automatically from show is entered in the futurity for Nationals,,,,, now if I wasn't so broke and could afford for him and his handler and me to go lol we would,,,,, another year maybe.


----------



## Wolfgeist

He's a handsome male! Maturing very nicely!


----------



## trudy

maybe if a group of people near you, are you in the Maritimes??? maybe a big van and sharing rooms and costs could come, sure would be great to meet in person..my daughter lives in Kitchener so my room is free, as is most food, and we will be there watching and trying to take pics...Maybe his breeder Colleen and a few others could come with you too??/


----------



## Apsel

*re Trudy*

LOl I was going to say how do you know his breeder but it is a small world eh,, actually Sheree is listed as his breeder. Nationals would be nice to go watch even but not in the cards this year for sure.


----------



## Xeph

He's looking good. I'd definitely like to see him not stretched so extremely. It doesn't show him off very well.


----------



## holland

Loved the video-and the ads are cool-off topic but we missed going to Nova Scotia this year...


----------



## Ibrahim

A beautiful male type dry black/tan GSD, above medium size and strength, correct proportions; height at withers to length and chest depth to height at withers, a beautiful strong head of correct planes but muzzle a little long, nice dark mask and beautiful strong correct ear carriage.
Beautiful long and high withers, beautiful straight and slightly sloping topline, strong back, beautiful lay of croup and croup length, good tail and tailset.
Correct clean front (stands straight), lacks front chest development, front upper arm slightly short and steep, good lay of shoulder blade, good strong pasterns and good tight feet. Good rear angulation, good bone lengths proportions and strong beautiful hocks. A very beautiful male type, his only disadvantage is in his front, upper arm could use more length and better angle, more front chest development would add to his beauty. Allover a beautifu male.


----------

